

Humans climbing with Gecko inspired dry adhesives [pdf] - ChuckMcM
http://rsif.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/royinterface/12/102/20140675.full.pdf

======
ChuckMcM
Wow, this stuff is a lot further along than I thought. The Stanford team was
apparently climbing the side of a building with these.

